# New format



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm off the forum for a couple of days, then when I finally get time to get back on I find this new format! Not happy!! What was wrong with the old one??? I must admit that I've never been good with change with any sort so there is that. Any change in the way pictures are posted?

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just grabbed a photo at random from a file and I guess I just answered my own question after reading I forget who's posting on how to post from the paper clip. If this works this way each time it does seem easier. Still don't like change.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay not happy. I had a photo down loaded in the preview but now it doesn't post.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome back. It is now simpler to post pictures and there are multiple ways including a new drag and drop option. There are short explanations in the Photo of the Day thread. Basically, click on the paper clip, select the picture, select thumbnail or full size, then post.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is one using the above paper clip procedure.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, it was a surprise to get smacked with a new format. I agree, nothing to like about the changes. I think
it would have been nice to have been warned. I do not like the new format. The photo part is fine. You will be
ok after a couple times. Not as easy to navigate as before. My location and scales modeled are gone. I have no idea how to do a PM.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes iam not happy about the format took me a while to figure how to respond . would of been to be told about it. Goodluck


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here. look through this thread, may help you a little. Note, we were told about the impending change.
Sometimes it pays to get out of the S forum and read other stuff.
Here, We Are Live - Community Feedback


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Here. look through this thread, may help you a little. Note, we were told about the impending change.
> Sometimes it pays to get out of the S forum and read other stuff.
> Here, We Are Live - Community Feedback


Ok your right once in a while i do i will read more often. Thanks
Al


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Once and a while? 
I am right ALL the time. 😎


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Another try at posting a photo. Just a another photo pulled at random from a folder. I knew there was a discussion I read somewhere on the forum about format changes but never saw when it was going to happen. Guess I know now.
I used the paper clip method. This picture was never meant for public consumption due to the poor quality but since this photo posting was an experiment thought why not. I thought it was a bit large but after I saw other picture postings maybe not.

What is this "Enable Push Notifications" notice at the upper LH corner for? I don't want to click on an unknown. 

Kenny


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am looking for the Push you speak of.
I don't see it yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found this in preferences, 
Push notifications
Disable push notifications
Enabling push notifications requires a supported device. Enabling push notifications will enable them for this device only. If you log out of this device, you will need to re-enable push notifications.


Receive push notification when a new conversation message is received
I asked Cricket in the other thread too, I still can't see the push in the upper left like you do?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I figured out the quote button. Once you commit to quote you have to use it, So I did it hung in view for a day before using it. I posted then I deleted it from the page,

I just posted another picture as practice. Not to confuse anyone.

The Push must a mobile app.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AFGP9 said:


> Another try at posting a photo. Just a another photo pulled at random from a folder. I knew there was a discussion I read somewhere on the forum about format changes but never saw when it was going to happen. Guess I know now.
> I used the paper clip method. This picture was never meant for public consumption due to the poor quality but since this photo posting was an experiment thought why not. I thought it was a bit large but after I saw other picture postings maybe not.
> 
> What is this "Enable Push Notifications" notice at the upper LH corner for? I don't want to click on an unknown.
> ...


I posted this in another thread don't know if you will see it so I will post it here,
If you click on your picture upper left, then "account settings" then "preferences" then scroll down there are a whole bunch of push or un-push things you can check off. 
The thing you see comes up on login then goes away it is to enable other devices to run here.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny and T-Man, both your pics posted. Nice cars Kenny. What a mess new format is. It will take
a while to get used to. I sure miss the old format.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks on the cars mopac. I'm with you on the old format. As you say, it will take a while to get used to this new format. Hard to teach an old dog new tricks, don't ya know.

In spite of the explanations I am still not clear about the "Enable Push Notifications". I am not brave enough to just click on it to see what happens. The whole things reads. "stay up to date by allowing Model Train Forum to send you push notifications". Once again, what is a push?? If I were playing Black Jack I would know what "push" means but this ain't Black Jack.
Big Ed, the box never does go away. Stays there for as long as I am on the forum.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not understand the comments about push notifications. I have all the options checked in my profile and I do not get ads or junk. The site gives us a very fine degree of selectivity of what actions taken by others that affect us result in a notification. It is easy to uncheck them. 
The concept of push vs pull is embedded in our mobile device native email apps. When an email account is set up on a mobile device we choose push vs pull mail delivery to that device. I have all my devices set to push so as soon as an email is delivered to the providers server it is pushed to all my devices and they chime to let me know I have new mail. If I am in an overseas place that has astronomical cellular data rates I can change it to pull so I only download the emails from the server when I am at an office or hotel room that has wifi connectivity. 
I hope this helps a little.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That was all I was asking Tom. What is a push? I have never encountered the word or it's meaning in regards to computer settings. New to me. Never had the question come up in any of my dealings when buying and setting up a computer or when I switched from I phone to Android 4 years back. That is, until now here on the forum when it was switched to this new format. As I stated earlier, the box stays on my screen for the time I am on the forum. I checked on my preference settings and all but a few are checked both as "alert" and "push". I have never seen this page before which means it is the way it has been since I bought this computer 10 years ago. Yes I know that's ancient in computer terms and age. It still works fine so why buy a new one? Win 10 works just fine.
Your explanation makes things somewhat clearer but rather than beleaguer the issue in this part of the forum, (not train related), I will go a different route.

Kenny


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Push notifications are annoying popups that I see no good reason to enable! Here's all you need to know about what they are and how they work.

*The Ultimate Guide to Push Notifications [2020*]


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks GRJ!! Great information. Just what I needed. Still don't know why I have the pop up in the upper LH corner of my screen with new Forum platform. Based on your information I think I will click on "not now" instead of "Enable Push Notifications". What is your opinion on that? 

Kenny


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not Now is a good response.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not Now is a good response.


I just discovered one of my other Forum's (RoadGlide.org) changed at about the same time as this site. Looks exactly the same, just Harley's, not trains. I'll learn to deal with it.
I was hoping that other Forum would speed up; more horsepower. It is slow.


----------



## Fred Stout (Mar 28, 2020)

I have tied to post a link re S scale and to my forum friend Al and I am blocked. This new format stinks! Of course it is just an old man's opinion!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Fred Stout said:


> I have tied to post a link re S scale and to my forum friend Al and I am blocked. This new format stinks! Of course it is just an old man's opinion!


Broke, were you trying to send a PM. I do not know how to do that either. I think I will try to send you one now. Wish me luck. I do not like the new format either, but I am gong to try and learn it.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

AmFlyerFan said:


> I just discovered one of my other Forum's (RoadGlide.org) changed at about the same time as this site. Looks exactly the same, just Harley's, not trains. I'll learn to deal with it.
> I was hoping that other Forum would speed up; more horsepower. It is slow.


That's because Roadglide.org is also run by VerticalScope.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not Now is a good response.


GRJ, as per your suggestion I choose "Not now". Thanks again for that link.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fred Stout said:


> I have tied to post a link re S scale and to my forum friend Al and I am blocked. This new format stinks! Of course it is just an old man's opinion!


I don't see any activity that would suggest you were banned here. I checked your user profile, it's active as a registered user.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fred Stout said:


> I have tied to post a link re S scale and to my forum friend Al and I am blocked. This new format stinks! Of course it is just an old man's opinion!


This sure rings........BrokeCurmudgen, who left ?
Same avatar too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> Broke, were you trying to send a PM. I do not know how to do that either. I think I will try to send you one now. Wish me luck. I do not like the new format either, but I am gong to try and learn it.


I just PM'ed you look upper left click on your picture / avatar then click conversations you will see it. When you look at the avatar upper left you should see a red dot alerting you that you have a Pm/


----------

